# Cycleops Joule setup



## Damitletsride! (Oct 19, 2007)

I got myself a Cycleops Joule after losing my Garmin. Well out of the box it looks a lot less sturdy and a lot weaker than the Garmin. I'm not overly impressed with the instructions either. They go into detail about a few things but I can't see any info on how to start the timer for a work out. Also, Ive tried following their instructions a few times on how to make it find my Powertap, but can't seem to figure that out  .

Anyone got any help thats better than the near useless instructions that come with it?? 

Thanks!!


----------



## Poncharelli (May 7, 2006)

I just got the Joule 1.0 (non gps). I got my 2008 PT hub rebuilt at factory (old internals went bad), and they said the old yellow computer was not compatible. So decided to go with the Joule. 

I just start riding and hit one of the buttons (usually the + or ENTER button) and it starts display power rather quickly. No problem. 

Here's the latest manual: http://www.cycleops.com/pdfManuals/Joule/20819_Joule_User_Guide.pdf

Joule FAQs: http://www.cycleops.com/en/faqs/joule.html

My problem is I can't get the Joule to read my HR strap. It's a first generation strap but looks no different then what's for sale on website (2.4 Coded). 

Also, it might be time to change batteries in the hub. That's usually been my problem when the hub won't read.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

Damitletsride! said:


> I got myself a Cycleops Joule after losing my Garmin. Well out of the box it looks a lot less sturdy and a lot weaker than the Garmin. I'm not overly impressed with the instructions either. They go into detail about a few things but I can't see any info on how to start the timer for a work out. Also, Ive tried following their instructions a few times on how to make it find my Powertap, but can't seem to figure that out  .
> 
> Anyone got any help thats better than the near useless instructions that come with it??
> 
> Thanks!!


Did you spin the hub to 'turn it on' before you attempted to find it with the Joule?


----------



## Damitletsride! (Oct 19, 2007)

Hey yeah thanks for the replies so far. I did put it on the bike and spin the cranks for a while hoping it would pick it up, then I cycled around my yard for a few laps but it still didn't pick it up. I then read a review about it saying that there is no stop start button and it should just start when it picks up the GPS signal, sometimes after a few minutes. So I went out for a 90 minute ride and it never picked it up  .


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

Damitletsride! said:


> Hey yeah thanks for the replies so far. I did put it on the bike and spin the cranks for a while hoping it would pick it up, then I cycled around my yard for a few laps but it still didn't pick it up. I then read a review about it saying that there is no stop start button and it should just start when it picks up the GPS signal, sometimes after a few minutes. So I went out for a 90 minute ride and it never picked it up  .


As a control freak, I wouldn't be able to handle that uncertainty. Garmin for me please!


----------



## Damitletsride! (Oct 19, 2007)

I had an edge 705 that I lost, I liked it a lot when it worked but it started to be very inconsistent over the last year or so, sometimes it failed to record data properly, I did all the things I was advised to do like factory reset etc but I still had problems. So I'm hoping the Joule will be better, when I get it to work.


----------



## Poncharelli (May 7, 2006)

How old is your PT hub? When I tried everything (relearn hub, replace batts, etc.,and multiple consecutive rides with no data), it turned out to be failed hub. 

Your hub might be done.


----------



## Damitletsride! (Oct 19, 2007)

Poncharelli said:


> How old is your PT hub? When I tried everything (relearn hub, replace batts, etc.,and multiple consecutive rides with no data), it turned out to be failed hub.
> 
> Your hub might be done.


Its 2.5 years old, I got it new. Its had pretty constant use, about 5/6 days a week, not sure how many thousand KM.


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

Do you have another ANT+ device that you can use to check whether your Joule picks it up?
That should be your first step to see on which side the problem might be.
AFAIR my Joule (1.0) didn't pick up the CycleOps PowerCal properly, but it worked for the speed/cadence sensor.
Only after a few tries and an actual ride the PowerCal was recognized.
BTW; make sure you got the latest firmware.
If that still doesn't work: call Saris, their customer support is pretty good.


----------



## Poncharelli (May 7, 2006)

Poncharelli said:


> Here's the latest manual: http://www.cycleops.com/pdfManuals/Joule/20819_Joule_User_Guide.pdf


Looks like we both have to do a "Sensor Pairing". (you for the PT hub; me for my HR strap). 

Refer to page 13 of the manual (link is quoted above). It's the only page you need for this.


----------

